# Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe



## Yamamaida (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
in ca. 1 Woche werde ich für 3 Wochen nach Florida fliegen.
Als erstes werden wir auf die Keys fahren (Marathon Key).
Dort würde ich gerne angeln, das Problem ist nur dass ich ein kompletter Neuling bin und erst vor 4 Wochen den Angelschein in Deutschland gemacht habe.
Außerdem habe ich nicht so viel Geld, bin noch Jungangler und kann mir kein Boot leisten.
Deshalb werde ich vom Strand aus oder von Stegen angeln.
Jetzt kommen meine Fragen:
1. Brauche ich eine Lizenz zum Fischen vom Strand und von Stegen?(Ich bin noch 14 falls das einen Unterschied macht)
2. Was brauche ich für Gerät und wo bekomme ich es am besten her? (Wenn möglich nicht sooo teuer |supergri)
3. Was könnte mir so anbeißen und dürfte ich das dann auch mitnehmen? und gibt es Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße?
4. Vielleicht kennt einer ja eine gute Liste mit Bildern von den fangbaren Fischen dort!

Ich hoffe mir kann einer antworten!

Mit vielen Grüßen Yamamaida


----------



## volkerm (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*

Moin,

da drängt sich die Angelei von den Brücken auf.
Falls die Tarpons beissen, musst Du gutes Gerät und gute Nerven haben.
Lizenz im tackle-shop klären.
Gerät würde ich auch vor Ort kaufen; ist günstiger, und die Jungs in den tackle-shops wissen, was man braucht.
Dort erfährst Du auch, was wo wie geht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*

Hallo Yamamaida,
da empfehle ich dir Fahrten mit der Marathon Lady. Angeln sind an Board und die Leute auf dem Boot erklären dir eine Menge.
US1 at Vaca Cut Bridge, MM 53 - Half- and full-day trips

Dann so wie Volker bereits schreibt:
Anglers can also fish without a boat. The historic bridges that border the Florida Keys Overseas Highway are noted fishing platforms, but a saltwater license is still required. Fishing from one of the bridges is the perfect place for the person who just wants to "wet a line". The bridges are a combination of fishing pier and artificial reef all rolled up into one package! Excellent fishing can be had from the Long Key Bridge, both the bridges at Toms Harbor, and the west end of the Old Seven Mile Bridge.


Zur Fishing license steht geschrieben:
Determine if you need a license. The following individuals do not need to purchase a license:
Children under 16!


----------



## Yamamaida (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten!
Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe brauch ich keine Lizenz?
Und wie ist das mit den Schonmaßen und Schonzeiten oder darf man theoretisch alles mitnehmen was man fängt?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*



Yamamaida schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was brauche ich für Gerät und wo bekomme ich es am besten her? (Wenn möglich nicht sooo teuer |supergri)
> Hier im Anglerboard gibt es ganz viele Tipps und zum Thema Angel-Equipment auf den Keys. Im KMART wirst du bestimmt fündig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe brauch ich keine Lizenz?

Jupp das steht da The following individuals do not need to purchase a license: Children under 16!|supergri


----------



## Yamamaida (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*

Vielen vielen Dank!
Jetzt muss mir nurnoch was an den Haken gehen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den Keys in Florida, Neuling braucht Hilfe*

..... und wie war es?


----------

